# Wiring up a trailer



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally took the plunge and picked up a 7x14 cargo, the van just wasn't cutting it any longer

Trying to figure out the best way to get power to this jewel so when we need it we have the option. We've got a small generator we can run everything into if we don't have power on site for some reason but I'm wondering what you guys think would be the best way to allow outside power to be ran to the trailer, let's say via extension cord.

My goal is to simply give us a couple outlets along the walls and a couple lights overhead. Is the best way to do that simply mount a GFI in a weatherproof box on the outside of the trailer we can run a cord to? That raises a couple questions for me...1) the extension cord would require a male end on both ends, is that ok never actually done that before? and 2) can you power up outlets and lights by running an extension cord to a receptacle and then running your power from there? Wasn't sure if that would allow enough juice through there or what. 

We do some basic electrical work when we're remodeling but I'm not so sure how to handle this when my power source is an extension cord. 

Thanks for any help/ideas


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new trailer. I wish I had got a 7x14, mine is getting a bit full. 

In regards to power. 
1.) are you going to be working in there? 
2.) You should never wire an extension cord with two male ends... thats a big mistake waiting to happen.
- use an rv/marine outlet. like those used to plug in a motor home to house current. they're pricey but well worth it! 

In mine, I ran 1/2" emt on the walls with 14 ga. Nothing major, just enough to charge tool batteries and overhead lights.

If you plan on running something like 120v spot light outside or working with powertools inside the trailer the you should step up to 12 ga and a 20 amp sytem...

GFCI is a must!


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

TRMolnar said:


> Congrats on the new trailer. I wish I had got a 7x14, mine is getting a bit full.
> 
> In regards to power.
> 1.) are you going to be working in there?
> ...


Thanks - didn't plan on working in there per se other than to charge batteries, maybe fun a small tool if needed, run some overhead lights, maybe a space heater, etc

How am I going to install a GFCI if I'm using an rv/marine outlet on the exterior of the trailer?

thank ya


----------



## Bearpau (Jan 8, 2013)

If your not sure ask the electrician on one of the jobs during break or after work they will probably have some good advise and If they are good as the ones on my job they may also lend a hand or at least explain it


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

Bearpau said:


> If your not sure ask the electrician on one of the jobs during break or after work they will probably have some good advise and If they are good as the ones on my job they may also lend a hand or at least explain it


Ha, I'm already going through my phone wondering who would help me with this. We run circuits all the time, this just has me stumped w/ regards to getting power to the trailer.

Might just put a damn solar panel on the top and call it a day!


----------



## Bearpau (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an onboard 10000 watt generator to run all our equipment and when i can I use a 10 g ext cord I ordered my trailer prewired and added a few outlets and led work lights on the outside when we have to work at night It seems to work really well.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

RenovatorsWV said:


> 1) the extension cord would require a male end on both ends, is that ok never actually done that before?


That's what we used to call a suicide cord when we did it back in the day. Not cool.

Use a "shore power" connector like this:










Your wiring from the backside of that will feed a GFCI the _right_ way, and you can daisy-chain all the outlets you want downstream of that.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Leviton 4937 Weatherproof Inlet on Flush Mount Wallplate with Aluminum Cover, Straight Blade Receptacle

This is what I use all the time. Works great and a good electrical supply house should have it. Or they are for sell on Amazon for around 10.00


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure of your cost considerations and how a permenent and protected system you want. Sure am not to sure as to code considerations to a trailer. I know it would't be code in a residence...

But, for a cheap/temp solution in an old van of mine, I just "pigtailed" an #12 extension cord with a built in GFI into a receptical by just cutting off it's female end...(cost about $12) and fed a receptical. While it's not as neat as an external feed in, it also allows me to easily just go outside if the weather is fine (which I do most of the time) with what ever extension cord I'm using to power the inside. I did use #12 wire in case I did want to power a heater when it was very cold.

Make sure that the extension cord you carry is big (maybe #10) (that's expensive) if it is long to minimize voltage drop if you have a long run thru wherever you plug into back to it's main supply. (The extension cord may be short, but it might be a long homerun back from where you have to plug in.)

You probably want a more permenent type hookup and the above posts have great ideas. I have to use mine very little and it's just a convenience if I want to charge batteries keeping my tools in the van, have a convenient light in the dark or a heater sometimes. 

Mine is cheap though.

Good luck

Peter


----------

